# JakPrints Dye Sublimation



## MOONRISE (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm not only very new to the shirt game but new to the forums so bear with me. I come from a design and advertising background so if anyone needs help with marketing their stuff online or photoshop tips - I can definitely help there. Okay back to the main question - has anyone used JakPrints.com before, specifically their dye sublimation printing? I just ordered my first round of shirts and I'm curious how high of a resolution I should be using for their template. They didn't articulate anything like this to me, and I'm wondering if a standard iphone sized 5mp picture would be enough to get a detailed print? Also, is jakprints a good fulfillment solution? Are there cheaper dye sublimation printers with similar quality and a lower price? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## famausa (Sep 29, 2014)

I know this is an older post but I was just curious if you were happy with the products you got from Jakprints?

Thanks,


----------

